#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  مکان  وشکل سنسور زاویه در بخاری ژاپنی

## 62masood

باسلام خدمت اساتید محترم یک بخاری گازی برقی ژاپنی دارم که ارور خرابی سنسور زاویه رو میده ولی نمیدونم شکل ومکان اون تو بخاری کجاست دوستان اگه عکسی ازاین سنسور دارند لطف کنن بزارند تو سایت تا مشکلم حل بشه .تشکر

----------

*فرشاد 32*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kazempoor92

سلام دوست عزیز یک سنسور هست که درست زیر بخاری قرار دارد یعنی روی کفی زیر دستگاه

----------

*فرشاد 32*

----------

